# iPhone



## StarDozer13 (May 21, 2014)

Who has an iPhone? I have the iPhone 5C.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

6 Plus here.  I like the big phone.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

6 Plus for me. Love it.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

6 here.  Definitely dig the touch ID.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i have a 5, need to upgrade, but the new contracts basically mean you pay the whole price of the phone, making me consider switching to a one plus one or something cheaper


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Chad Winters said:


> i have a 5, need to upgrade, but the new contracts basically mean you pay the whole price of the phone, making me consider switching to a one plus one or something cheaper


It's both a good and a bad thing. The bad up upfront $$. The good = it's your phone and you can tell them to take their 2 year contract and cram it. Most of the carriers offer monthly financing too, though, BTW.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

I've got the 5s. I have small hands so I like the smaller screen. Anything bigger and I just find it unwieldy.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

6 plus here


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the 5. I can now upgrade but really don't see much of a reason to at this point.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

I had the iPhone 5; just upgraded to iPhone 6 Plus and I love it love it love it!  My husband had a Samsung Galaxy 3 and switched to an iPhone 5s; he's very happy with the change.  My MIL (who is on our carrier plan) switched from a Samsung G3 to a 6+ and she loves it as well!


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I went from the 5c to the 6+, love it. I'm still trying to find just the right case. I'm waiting on life proof , otter box is too bulky.


----------

